# yote problem



## huntfishlive (Sep 20, 2006)

My father and I went out rabbit hunting last week (sorry for the late post) didn't see but 1 rabbit, but seen dozens for yote tracks. I knew there were alot on this STATE LAND but good lord :SHOCKED:it was like a herd of cattle (yotes) in there. If anyone is interested I can give or show you where I came across them, I was thinking of trying for them myself but know that I won't get alot accomplished (thinning them out) without some help.


----------



## oaks (Feb 10, 2002)

I'm in the Battle Creek area during the week. Lets go bust up some dogs. Just let me know when and where.
Oaks:


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

its gonna end up being just like a texas yote hunt, just wait and see.


----------



## mmoreau (Jan 7, 2009)

Which land were you on, I see quite a few tracks around Fort Custer.


----------



## huntfishlive (Sep 20, 2006)

Was hoping to make it out this week to give it a try but won't be able to.

Yes I am talking about Fort Custer, I seen the most tracks just inside the park. When you make the turn off Dickman RD. there is a trail (bike, snowmobile, hiking trail) thats on the left, park there and head down trail ( Dickman rd. will be on your left side) I seen ALOT of tracks between the trail and Dickman RD. all the way to the drop off to the swamp. 
Hope this helps,
let me know how you do
Bob


----------



## mmoreau (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info, i haven't looked in that area. I usually see tracks right around the boat launch to the kzoo river.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

This is how to fix that problem :lol:


----------

